

GAE or Parse for first app? - tokyoumami


======
jfoster
I use GAE. For the most part it's quite good, but there are these hidden
critical flaws littered through it that most people won't run into until
they're already heavily invested. If it weren't for them, it would be
fantastic. The fact that they have existed for so long without being addressed
makes me nervous about GAE's future, but my understanding is that Google are
compelled to provide the service for at least 12 months following any
announcement to discontinue it.

Examples:

[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=1...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=10802)

[https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=8...](https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=8848)

------
hongfeili
We use Parse to speed up our development process. We are building the entire
app without maintaining any backend for now, and it definitely helps a lot.

But we are probably going to build our own backend very soon. So keep that in
mind when you design your code structures if you are only using Parse for a
short development period.

I've never used GAE, so I can't comment on any comparisons.

------
phantom_oracle
Both are lock-in services, where you cannot build out again without
significant re-investment into the work already done.

Evaluate both those options widely, and perhaps opt for a PaaS like OpenShift,
where you can easily take the open-source version of OpenShift and self-host.

------
manidoraisamy
Depends on the app. If your app is server-side intensive & should be scalable,
GAE is better. If it is client side intensive & time-to-market is important,
Parse gives you lot of those out-of-the-box.

~~~
david506hk
I am thinking about using Parse for my next mobile game which need a backend
to handle request similar to "Brave Frontier" but I worry that Parse may not
be able to handle it. Am I worry too much?

~~~
manidoraisamy
Yes. I think Parse is good enough for your usecase. Games are client-side
heavy and don't punish servers so much.

------
vskarine
www.firebase.com

